# St. Joseph Peninsula Sp, Fl



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Even though this was the site of the now infamous 'SAND INCIDENT' you would not be doing yourself any favors passing up a chance to stay at this beautiful park.

Click HERE for the Reserve America web site on the park, or HERE for the Florida Park park page.

This absolutely and unbelievable beautiful park defies explination with words. You really must see it to appreciate it.

Some words of caution...

Stay in the Gulf Breeze camp site unless you like REALLY tight spaces. I was originally booked into the Shady Pines area and I barely made it out of there with my 31 footer. This is no exageration, I cleared some of the trees by mere inches. According to the assistant manager of the park, this was the orginal campground and was build in the 60's when it was mostly tents and smaller units. Now, 40 some years later, the campers have gotten bigger, and so have the trees. They also have a problem with folks not parking far enough off the road way.

All that being said, you HAVE to make plans to visit this campground. We will be returning, many times.

Rate are $20 per night year round, no sewer but great water pressure and clean beautiful beaches.

Paul

Oh yeah, look out for the SAND!!!


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

Was there ever any pictures posted of the aftermath of the "Sand Incident?"

If not, any pictures of the campground posted?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks really nice. Are the sites sandy ?


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Pictures are required







How far to the beach?


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Jelly Donut said:


> Was there ever any pictures posted of the aftermath of the "Sand Incident?"
> 
> If not, any pictures of the campground posted?


Did not think to take pics of that...should have for instructional purposes. But I felt so sick, I didn't even think about it.

Other pics of campground coming in just a few minutes...


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

5th Time Around said:


> Pictures are required
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another thing that is required is bug repellent. The no-seeums are in great force. I heard they were going to start spraying for them last winter. Don't know if they did or not. If you have an easy-up with sides, that would be the best thing for around the camper for meals outside or just sitting around. But other than that, this is a really nice park and right on the beach. The beach is only about 50 yards or less according where your site is. The beaches were reconstructed two years ago and are looking better than ever. Make sure you take all of your food and other consumables with you because the nearest town is about 25 or 30 miles away. There is a store right up the road but be prepared to pay 3 times what it is worth. They take advantage of the nearest town being so far away. This area is also known for some of the best seafood in the southeast so enjoy it. And one more thing, this is the only beach in the panhandle where you can watch the sun set in the water. Great for some really awesome sunsets.

Leon


----------

